# How to get my blog noticed?



## Theadora (May 23, 2014)

Just started a blog... I want it to be noticed by more people, any suggestions??

Thanks so much!! &lt;3

Edited to remove blog link per TOS.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 23, 2014)

Hi there, I'm KellyKaye and I'm a moderator her on MakeupTalk. You've come to the right place to promote your blog, but please refrain from spamming the site with multiple posts linking to your site. Here is an excerpt from our Terms Of Service about blog links. Thanks!

BLOGGERS/VLOGGERS: We understand that you want to gain readers or viewers to your blog, website or channel however we do not allow people to use MakeupTalk.com to over promote your site.

You are allowed to do the following:

You may use our Beauty Bloggers forum to promote your site however do not spam your site in multiple posts.

You may use your signature to post a link to your social media site(s).

You may use the Video &amp; Tutorials forum to post your YouTube videos however do not post requests to subscribe to your channel, like your video or any other information which may violate the rules of MuT.

You may not do the following:

Request members to visit your website, blog or any social media site including but not limited to Imgur, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest or any other similar site is not allowed.

You are not allowed to post teasers such as, “I have more swatches on my site” or “I have more information on my blog” or anything similar.


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk! We are glad you have found our site, and would love to see more from you, however we have rules against self promotion on our forums!

*Suggestions to get others to see your blog:*


Put your *blog* link in your signature (*learn how to edit your signature*), and make good, informative posts that gains the audience trust in you, and you'll gain a true readership base. Engage the community.
People won't follow you if you are only be seen as an unwelcome person who is always asking members to visit your *blog*. Again, Engage the community in conversation.
The best advice I can give you is to engage the community by posting informative threads, tutorials or product reviews that make people want to watch your videos. We have a large membership base, people will pay attention and see your signature, and visit your *blog*.
If you do makeup video tutorials, EMBED your YouTube videos into forum posts in our Makeup videos Forum.
Thanks!


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 6, 2014)

I just make quality post however it is not too much effective... I think I'll have to do advertise as well...


----------

